# Knives vs Flashlights



## Random Dan (Jun 6, 2020)

Like many here, I am an enthusiast of nice knives and nice flashlights. I have enough of both that I certainly don't "need" anymore, but I still enjoy reading about, buying, and testing new ones.

I go back and forth between which hobby I focus on collecting. And by collecting I don't mean just putting things on shelves. I put everything to use (or sell it) but I still consider it to be collecting since I own more than I need. Anywho each one has its advantages and disadvantages as a hobby.

Pros of flashlights:
Fun LEGO and modding opportunities
Easier to take places since nobody restricts flahslights
Require less maintainence than carbon steel or natural handled knives. Roughly similar to stainless/synthetic knives though
Less likely to seem "scary" to people
People love you when the power goes out

Pros of knives:
More future-proof. A good knife will never become obsolete.
Knives have been around longer so there's more history to the design patterns
Lots of custom makers out there so it is easier to find one-off unique pieces or have something made to your specifications ($$$ though)
More international. There are custom knifemakers all over the world and many countries have their own unique style of blades.
Larger collecting community

What do y'all think?


----------



## Sos24 (Jun 6, 2020)

I love both and do enjoy collecting both, which can get pretty expensive.


----------



## LedTed (Jun 7, 2020)

I think you have listed some good observations.

Though I have been asked more than once why I carry either a knife or flashlight, no one has been even startled by my use of a flashlight.


----------



## StagMoose (Jun 7, 2020)

Great observations. There are likely other similar crossover hobbies as well. 

Like you I don’t consider myself a “collector” per se because I use everything. Even if it is a sprint run or custom knife . Certainly have more than I need of either flashlights or knives. 

I think you become a collector when you have more than a couple of anything and people seemed surprised by what they cost. 

No one is surprised if you whip out a Swiss Army knife. But you whip out something else, say like a sprint run Spyderco in M4 steel, and someone says, “ oh that’s interesting...” and then they want to know “what something like that costs.” Then they think you are crazy for not just buying a cheap folder from Home Depot like they did. 

Certainly knives have a longer history and are one of the oldest tools. However flashlights are one of the greatest more modern inventions. Kinda like a cigarette lighter. 

Take something everyone experiences and needs, and package it into a small portable self-contained unit to the point it is ubiquitous. 

Both are great and I’m rambling. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sos24 (Jun 7, 2020)

LedTed said:


> I think you have listed some good observations.
> 
> Though I have been asked more than once why I carry either a knife or flashlight, no one has been even startled by my use of a flashlight.



It is so strange how many people have asked why I carry a knife or a flashlight, but then some of those same people have asked to borrow one or the other when they needed one. 

I have had someone startled by my flashlight but it was intentional. One of my nephews thought it would be funny to shine a cheap old flashlight directly at me. I showed him how mine was brighter than his, but was kind enough not to shine it at him.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 9, 2020)

I've got modest collections of interesting knives and flashlights, but I view them more as tools, than perhaps 'works of art,' which many are.

SwissChamp on my belt and whatever lipstick light I've been neglecting.

Chris


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 12, 2020)

deleted


----------



## The Hawk (Dec 25, 2020)

I think you are correct in your observations. I too, enjoy knives and flashlights. I plan on continuing to collect both, as they provide me happiness and are useful.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 26, 2020)

I love torches, but I'm blasé about knives. I only have one simple short-bladed (~6cm) Luatek slipjoint that even lost its pocket clip, no idea what metal it is made of. It is a good tool and I take good care of it (including keeping it sharp but not overly so like stropping) but nothing anywhere near my fascination for portable electric lighting.


----------



## shooter_tx (Jan 13, 2021)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> I love torches, but I'm blasé about knives.


And see, I've always been the opposite... but am finally starting to come around.


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 3, 2021)

I really do not consider myself a collector as much as being thorough in my tool availability. With that said flashlights and knives just seem to go together. 
If I were to choose a favorite as a tool it would be the knife. There is little that can be substituted when you need a good sharp knife. 
If I choose based on interest and entertainment the flashlight is hands down the winner for me yet is still a necessary tool in my life/world. 

Now that does not mean I am above buying a knife just because its freaking cool but it still needs to be able to serve its intended roll as a carry-able tool or it goes on the block. Where as I do have a couple of lights that I have no use case to own but will keep just because they are cool..

I think I just confused myself…


----------



## Ponti33602 (Nov 3, 2021)

Don’t forget pens too.  These are Zirc Fellhoelters and the first two have SC bits and pieces.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 3, 2021)

Ponti33602 said:


> Don’t forget pens too.  These are Zirc Fellhoelters and the first two have SC bits and pieces.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 3, 2021)

I like knifes and own a handful nice ones but in our modern world of perforated packaging I use my torch much more often then a pocketknife. I carry a knife daily & actually use it perhaps 2-3 times a week on average vs. dozens of times a day for my light. Things like knifes, torches, pens etc. tend to go hand-in-hand in the gear community. Chances are if someones carries a nice knife they're gonna carry a nice light too.


----------



## Coolwhite (Nov 3, 2021)

My knife preferences are for Victorinox alox, have a pioneer, cadet and Minichamp, all in silver.
They do the job, but I much prefer my lights, don't know why, will rather spend cash on lights ( quality over quantity for sure), so I only buy surefire, Makoff, Elzetta nowadays.
Gave away a Kershaw the other day and have a Spyderco Tenacious that is being given to a mate real soon, not really into knives, other than the Victorinox that is in the pocket daily.


----------



## caelyx (Nov 6, 2021)

Ponti33602 said:


> Don’t forget pens too.


You beat me to it. Not to mention the whole EDC community that's spun up around *all* of those things, plus everything in the pockets. That's been interesting to watch. 
But whatever you do, don't get into watches. 😂


----------



## 3oni (Nov 6, 2021)

caelyx said:


> But whatever you do, don't get into watches.


That is saaaaage advice right there.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 12, 2021)

I love knives and flashlights, but I can't be monogamous with either. My affections drift between them and are, indeed, divided. For the last roughly two years, I've been focused on knives and sharpening, but I also just bought my first flashlight in a good long time. Looking forward to receiving it next week!


----------



## parang (Nov 13, 2021)

I also have enough good pens, great flashlights, a SAK for every use case, beautiful knives. I even started making leather knife sheaths, wallets and bags for my EDC needs.

Knives and flashlights coexist peacefully in my leather pocket organizers and I never had a problem to afford satisfying levels of quality in standard production models.

OTOH it takes forever to build a good watch collection, it is better to stick with entry level Seiko 5s and quartz Citizens.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2021)

To me a flashlight, a knife, a pen, a watch and coffee cup are tools like ratchets and screw drivers. I tossed in coffee cups because I have a variety of purposed coffee cups too.

For some reason I have a lot more flashlights than knives or pens. And way more than watches or coffee cups.


----------



## Remembertheslap (Nov 13, 2021)

I've been working on a theory - "exponential permutation and the elusive optimum ". It tries to understand why we are attracted to flashlights. The same hypothetical principle applies to knives, automobiles, firearms and watches, and many other things. I would appreciate your thoughts, maybe you can help me refine my theory.
Let's take knives as a simpler example.
Knives can be said to have categories of properties, and within these categories lie sub categories.
Construction: Fixed blade, Folder.
Within each of those categories lie sub categories: Folder - locking, slipjoint
Within, let's say, the locking category, are yet more sub categories: Back lock, frame lock, axis lock etc etc.
It's like a tree of differentiations. When the "construction" tree has been exhausted, we then find a whole other tree, that of steels. Then one of blade shape. Then grind. Handle material. And each of these trees are cross compatible with each other. Any branch on any tree can contact any branch on any other tree. The potential permutations are infinite.
However, the market is not infinite, and economics has pruned these trees to certain limitations. The reason for this is consumers are driven, as a collective, by their quest for the optimum.
Sometimes you need, or want, a product that pushes down one branch as far as possible - an obsidian scalpel, for example. Or a timbersports racing axe. These are "best for a certain task" options. The flashlight equivalent would be a Lazer. Best for throw/signaling. There are times when only the best will do, and all other considerations and handicaps are moot.
But for the vast majority of consumers, there exists the craving to find the optimum. That ever elusive balance point of personal needs. It's different for everyone, of course. 
Now, considering flashlights: here we have even more scope for permutations. The "trees" would be:
Emitter type
Driver type
Tint
Cri
Cell type
Body type
Charging type
Metal type
Optic/reflector type
UI. type....
And many more. All these trees and sub categories can combine with each other to produce unique offspring. This is the blessing and the curse of being a flashaholic.
Within the economically limited field of choice, we still have a vast range of potentials. Where flashlights beat knives in this game is the ever advancing technology, which keeps raising the bar, year on year. 
This was an ad-lib rant. Penny for your thoughts...


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2021)

Speaking of pruning trees, I collect tree pruners too. Yikes! My neighbor uses a chain saw "BWAAHHHH" but I prefer to finesse the removal of excess limbage.

Like I said before, to me they are tools. And there are some I use more than others probably because they are about as close to optimum as I need them to be. But there are compromises.

My favorite lock back knife is the old fashioned kind of lock but does not hold an edge as well as the other lock back I also carry, which has the locking mechanism up front. Both are US made Gerber products.

For a watch I prefer simple analog face with a metel band that fits well enough to not twist but not squeeze my wrist when I'm active. Solar battery is preferred but wind up will do just fine. I bought watch tools for those with a replaceable battery. Now I have a small tool box just for watch repairs.

Pens, now for those the requirement is it must write right away and every time. I've been carrying a Cross clicky a few years now and keep expecting any day the cartridge to play out. I keep promo pens scattered throughout the house that I swiped from wherever because they write well. My dad carried the same inkpen, a Parker where you pressed on the upper half to click it for about 40 years. For years I carried a super fine point Pilot but replacement cartridges became difficult to find so I switched to the Cross clicky.

Flashlights? I carried an incan minimag for decades not knowing LED tech had gotten brighter. Nowadays I prefer one that starts on a low setting about as bright as a 2D incan Maglite did because that is usually all the light I need. To me the best flashlight ever made was the 320 lumen SureFire G2x Pro. I like the 2 brightness levels, the beam, the tint and the size. But with todays smaller, brighter lights it's not my EDC. I carry a 1x123 light that disappears in my trouser pocket even though it starts on high. Again, compromise plays a role.

I have lots of knives, watches, pens and flashlights but stick mainly with the same ones nearly every day. I do switch up watches though based on mood and people I'll be around. Dressy Bessie for times like funerals and dressy Bessy events. Rugged type for times when rugged is called for and sometimes just because I think it's a cool looking watch like a skeleton or military face.


----------



## LGT (Nov 14, 2021)

While I generally use my knives a little bit more on daily basis, both are equally important. And while I do prefer mid to high end of both, about a half dozen ZL lights, three HDS and an Elzetta, half dozen or so Spyderco, three CRK’s and a Hinderer XM-24, whichever I’m carrying is used to do what they’re supposed to do.


----------



## CNCman (Nov 14, 2021)

I use 2 knives everywhere except at work, a Spyderco Tenacious 3.39" Black SS Blade and a CJRB Gobi AR-RPM9 3.5" Black Steel Blade for self defense if needed. I just sharpened both with a Lansky 5-Stone Sharpening kit and may be of interest the AR-RPM9 powder metal blade took me 3 hrs to put a new 20 degree edge from the factory edge. I have to switch knives at work to a legal length blade Kershaw.

I can not wear a wrist watch and pocket watches were annoying, but I like wrist watches.

I use a Streamlight 66118 Stylus Pro EDC at work.


----------



## jmoore (Dec 1, 2021)

I've been into knives for a while and just got interested in flashlights recently. I sure hope I don't find that flashlights I like can be as expensive as my custom knives!


----------



## rdnzl (Jan 10, 2022)

I've been using and collecting knives for decades. Flashlights only recently. I think at some point I will have enough flashlights, but I'm not sure I will ever have enough knives. Knives can actually appreciate over time, and become quite collectable. I really enjoy flashlights. They can be used without changing their appearance. A new knife becomes "worn" and "used" as soon as you start using them. 

I have maybe a dozen knives that I actually USE. The rest are in my safe because I don't want to ruin their collectable value. Pretty silly I guess. I might as well collect stamps. lol

I also collect antique tube radios. Don't get me started on those......

I used to collect watches, but I had to sell all of them 15 years ago in a divorce, and I never got back into it. 

Now that I'm retired and remarried, I don't have the budget for toys I used to have, so I try be more selective in my obsessions.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 13, 2022)

rdnzl said:


> I've been using and collecting knives for decades. Flashlights only recently. I think at some point I will have enough flashlights, but I'm not sure I will ever have enough knives. Knives can actually appreciate over time, and become quite collectable. I really enjoy flashlights. They can be used without changing their appearance. A new knife becomes "worn" and "used" as soon as you start using them.
> 
> I have maybe a dozen knives that I actually USE. The rest are in my safe because I don't want to ruin their collectable value. Pretty silly I guess. I might as well collect stamps. lol
> 
> ...



Good post. I started major interest in flashlights and knives after I retired. Older now, I still like to pull out my toys.

Bill


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 16, 2022)

I’ve carried a knife most days since I was about 10 years old, better than 40 years. I started carrying a flashlight in the late 80s; a miniMag Incan. I’ve gone on ad out of the wristwatch thing, but currently do wear one.
They’re all tools.
I have numerous knives. Fixed and folders, as it took awhile to find the right work knife and the right weekend one. I settled on a kershaw blur for work and it is used frequently throughout the day. One of many Victorinox on the weekends, usually a very old pioneer.
My flashlight collection keeps growing, it’s a disease. I justify with the advancing technology argument. Knives are advanced to a point that suits me, flashlights keep changing. Led quality and efficiency, programming, materials, battery tech, etc.
my problem is mainly having trouble selling off the excess…
Watches don’t change that much except on the very high end which is out of my reach anyway. I own more than I need, all are quartz (I would like a nice deep blue or a Seiko 5 automatic), and they do what I need them to do. My latest is a Bertucci A-2T super classic. I probably won’t need another watch ever, but they still call to me.
If I can keep referring to them as tools, I can justify the “upgrades”.


----------



## Olumin (Jan 16, 2022)

I _will _say that I use my flashlight dozens of times every day compared to my pocket knife which gets used one or twice a week. Some weeks not at all. I still wouldn't want to be without either.


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 16, 2022)

Mild custom knife collecting habit. Very gratifying. I use knives and lights several times every day.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 16, 2022)

That's a nice collection Jim.


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 16, 2022)

Poppy said:


> That's a nice collection Jim.


Partial collection. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 16, 2022)

I have a partial collection of screwdrivers. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Owen (Jan 16, 2022)

I always went the more ulilitarian/"tactical" route with premium stainless and G-10 or micarta for small to medium fixed blades, but always loved the look of Terry Primos' knives. Beautiful👍


----------



## Poppy (Jan 16, 2022)

I had that old hickory since 1977. I don't know if I still have that SP-2, or if I gave it to my son. Lol... he gets lots of my stuff.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's a fun one: It's a bottle opener and a knife made by D.W. Childress . 
Bottom is a boot knife made by David Mary.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 16, 2022)

I have two spiral knives, and each has a bottle opener. 🤣


----------



## kerneldrop (Jan 16, 2022)

@Poppy - and the knife on the left has a gut hook. So versatile. lol


----------



## rdnzl (Jan 23, 2022)

Small light. Small knife.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm greedy, so I've made sure to stock up on both!
🗡️ 🔦


----------



## Poppy (Feb 19, 2022)

rdnzl said:


> Small light. Small knife.
> View attachment 22842


I too carry a small light, and small knife.
Each however are very functional.


----------



## gemniii42 (Feb 19, 2022)

Knives and lights, what a subject.
I was held back by strict parents and don't think I was allowed to carry (and play with) my OWN knife before I was 5, circa 1956. Parents did not seem to concerned with flashlights. So carried.
But since 1956 (when security allows) there has usually been a knife in my pocket, if not also on my hip.
I've been carrying a Victorinox Cybertool M for about 20 years, except when it was misplaced. In 2003 I bought an S for a backup. But that was a poor choice and 2 years ago I bought another M, for a failsafe backup. 
From 1975 to 2011 I was basically in Field Support for the US Army mapping community. This required almost daily use of knives for cutting everything except flatulation. For the last 20 years of that technology came in and having a selection of bits, especially a Torx and a Phillips saved a LOT OF TIME and money. So I went through a Leatherman/Gerber period until my WONDERFUL wife bought me a Victorinox Cybertool M at the factory.

Flashlights are another matter,
Like I wrote I've had them since youth but I don't worry if I can't find one by slapping my pockets.
I currently try to keep a DeWalt 20v Max (I've got most of them) in every often used room plus probably about 30 or so Harbor Freight "freebies" floating around.


----------



## tex.proud (Feb 27, 2022)

An Every Day Carry setup is not complete without BOTH!

I have several of both, but most days the same items make in into my setup.

Fenix E05 on the keychain, HDS Rotary 18650 on my belt, and a Spartan Harsey in the pocket.


----------



## Pirate63 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## nollij (Apr 21, 2022)

Remembertheslap said:


> I've been working on a theory - "exponential permutation and the elusive optimum ". It tries to understand why we are attracted to flashlights. The same hypothetical principle applies to knives, automobiles, firearms and watches, and many other things. I would appreciate your thoughts, maybe you can help me refine my theory.
> Let's take knives as a simpler example.
> Knives can be said to have categories of properties, and within these categories lie sub categories.
> Construction: Fixed blade, Folder.
> ...


I have to disagree on the advancing technology assertion with knives. Blade steels, locking mechanisms and handle materials have come MILES in the past 30 years and do not cease, not to mention the search for the ultimate knife 😉


----------



## Olumin (Apr 21, 2022)

nollij said:


> I have to disagree on the advancing technology assertion with knives. Blade steels, locking mechanisms and handle materials have come MILES in the past 30 years and do not cease, not to mention the search for the ultimate knife 😉


Someone who knows how to sharpen & strop their blade will get as much use out of 440C or old carbon steel then a S110V (perhaps more because these super steels can be a pain on the a** to sharpen). A good old fixed blade, back lock or slip joint is as valid a tool now as it was when it was made. Its like with vintage guns; well taken care of , with modern ammo they shoot as well (or better) as any.


----------



## vicv (Apr 21, 2022)

Actually in my experience, even the super steels are easy to sharpen. You just need the right tools. Silicon carbide stones can cut through the vanadium carbides. As can diamond. And use a coarse enough stone. I find I can sharpen anything with a Norton crystolon stone. Or a dmt diamond hone. Or even some sic paper on a flat board


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 21, 2022)

Olumin said:


> Someone who knows how to sharpen & strop their blade will get as much use out of 440C or old carbon steel then a S110V (perhaps more because these super steels can be a pain on the a** to sharpen). A good old fixed blade, back lock or slip joint is as valid a tool now as it was when it was made. Its like with vintage guns; well taken care of , with modern ammo they shoot as well (or better) as any.


I've encountered individuals who claim they've resharpened their Super exotic steel blades numerous times. A bit of probing has found that what they're actually doing is _maintaining_ the edge on their blades. Weekend camping trip or something similar. Come home, _maintain_ the edge. They call it sharpening.


----------



## nollij (Apr 21, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> I've encountered individuals who claim they've resharpened their Super exotic steel blades numerous times. A bit of probing has found that what they're actually doing is _maintaining_ the edge on their blades. Weekend camping trip or something similar. Come home, _maintain_ the edge. They call it sharpening.


Can’t argue with that! I’m a fan of not letting my knives get dull enough to need a full resharpening… but I’m OCD like that. I’ve shied away from the super hard steels (s90v and zdp-189) for the fact that they tend to be far more brittle and do not tolerate chopping/hacking or twisting and have a tendency to chip and crack if exposed to that treatment. For me the sweet spot has been M390 although Elmax is pretty nice (but harder to sharpen). I don’t let my M390 knives get dull but I only have to touch them up a couple times a year with regular use. Granted, I use them as cutting tools, not axes.


----------



## fuyume (Apr 22, 2022)

I can take a 200 year old carbon steel knife, and it will perform more than adequately. Try that with a 200 year old flashlight! 😂


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 22, 2022)

fuyume said:


> I can take a 200 year old carbon steel knife, and it will perform more than adequately. Try that with a 200 year old flashlight! 😂


Okay....
*_Time travels back to 1822. Buys a candle. Returns to 2022. Lights candle with a match.*_

There you go. (First flashlight was invented in 1899.) 😎


----------



## jz6342 (Nov 22, 2022)

My most used combo - Kershaw Westin and a Rovyvon A1x


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 22, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Okay....
> *_Time travels back to 1822. Buys a candle. Returns to 2022. Lights candle with a match.*_
> 
> There you go. (First flashlight was invented in 1899.) 😎


But what about lens wick lights?))
As they say, there are copies of the 13th century














Oh I found police lights


----------



## hsa (Nov 22, 2022)

That's an interesting video.


----------



## MTHall (Dec 18, 2022)

I've loved knives 60 years, fountain pens since 1977, and lights for.a.few years. To me lights are a tool though.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2022)

Same with all three, but with differing timelines.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 18, 2022)

Why is there a Love of Fountain Pens?


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 18, 2022)

Poppy said:


> Why is there a Love of Fountain Pens?



Distinct look, can get 100s of colors of ink. 
Used to all the nibs were flexible and you could really add some cool characteristics to your writing. 
The downside to them is you really need quality paper to bring out the best of the characteristics.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Distinct look, can get 100s of colors of ink.
> Used to all the nibs were flexible and you could really add some cool characteristics to your writing.
> The downside to them is you really need quality paper to bring out the best of the characteristics.


Unfortunately most modern flex nibs are garbage, unlike the vintage ones. Nowadays, you need a stub nib to put any real flourish into your writing. But some of those are awful too. I find the stub nib from TWSBI to be one of the best inexpensive stubs out there.


----------



## Olumin (Dec 18, 2022)

I tried fountain pens for awhile but even aside from my bad hand writing Ive not found them to be convenient. Turned out I just dont use these pens enough to keep them from drying out. Also the risk of ruing my shirts with ink stains. Ive had vintage Montblancs & a few Lamys. Still own a stainless Lamy 2000 in board. Ive switched to roller balls since. Or a typewriter.

When I was in school we were still taught (more like forced) to write script with a fountain pen. Anything that wasn't written in script with ink wasn't even graded. So I guess I dont quite have the romantic feelings towards these pens that others (especially in the US) seem to have. Later on I used a typewriter for school work whenever I could. A Olympia report deluxe from 74. Still works.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2022)

Olumin said:


> I tried fountain pens for awhile but even aside from my bad hand writing Ive not found them to be convenient. Turned out I just dont use these pens enough to keep them from drying out. Also the risk of ruing my shirts with ink stains. Ive had vintage Montblancs & a few Lamys. Still own a stainless Lamy 2000 in board. Ive switched to roller balls since. Or a typewriter.
> 
> When I was in school we were still taught (more like forced) to write script with a fountain pen. Anything that wasn't written in script with ink wasn't even graded. So I guess I dont quite have the romantic feelings towards these pens that others (especially in the US) seem to have. Later on I used a typewriter for school work whenever I could. A Olympia report deluxe from 74. Still works.


LAMY 2000 is a very nice fountain pen. Have had mine in the polycarbonate body style for quite a few years now. Use my fountain pens every day at my night-shift job. Otherwise, yeah; not worth the trouble. Thankfully modern-day fountain pens _almost_ never leak.

We had one miserable excuse for an English teacher in High School who thought he was clever and knew everything. The fact that he was an older teacher with two adult sons made it even worse. Definitely not the type of miserable excuse for a human-being who should have reproduced. The type of individual who got into teaching ONLY for the job security. One day we had a transfer student. Only knew Russian, didn't speak a word of English. Looking back, it was ridiculous he was tossed into a public high school that taught French and Spanish. And, one where all the students only spoke English or Spanish. Student still used an old-fashioned fountain pen. Miserable excuse for a teacher called him out mercilessly in front of the class for not using a ball-point pen.

Felt sorry for him. But later on, turned out the student was a low-life who almost got expelled for stabbing me in the hand with a dart. Well, guess who the only other student in the entire school was who spoke Russian, sat next to him, and was helping him with translating. All the teachers had to move our seats far apart. He ended up flunking out. Yeah, there were some bright students and teachers at Flushing High School in the 1990s. Not too many during that era as I recall.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 18, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Distinct look, can get 100s of colors of ink.
> Used to all the nibs were flexible and you could really add some cool characteristics to your writing.
> The downside to them is you really need quality paper to bring out the best of the characteristics.


Do you do calligraphy type printing style? OR is it just that when you hold it at the same angle, even if you write in script, it still looks cooler?

When I was a kid my dad had some fountain pens. They took a cartridge. IIRC the inking was inconsistent, and they would leak. The nibs would also cut into the paper, sometimes.


----------

